# question about warhol twin



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

hey im considering getting the warhol twin 54. i was wondering if its a good all mountain board, im gonna a little more park and freestyle than freeriding. this will be my second board. i have a burton blunt 55 right now but i want a faster and funner board down the slopes. will i be good with the twin or should i look into something else? thanks


----------

